# Improperly-Sized Leader Lines - Airlift Performance Kits



## baconfenders (Dec 16, 2010)

Removed my XLs and went to install my brand new Performance fronts to find out that I could not thread the leader line in. The crimp on the leader lines (in *both* of the kits I ordered from Airlift this week) is much too long and is impacting the locking collars (metal to metal). As such it is impossible to thread the leader all the way into the bag. 

I did some asking around on Instagram and it turns out others have received the (apparently) incorrect leader lines with their Performance kits. The picture below illustrates the issue. The properly-sized leader line is on the left while the presumably incorrect one (mine) is on the right. 










Since others have mentioned they received the wrong leaders too, this may signal that the kits are being shipped en masse with the incorrect leaders.


----------



## bcg717 (Nov 22, 2008)

I received the wrong lines as well. I had to rotate the assembly so that the leader line would line up perfectly with the notches. As of now the line and strut are sitting metal to metal which is not going to be good in the long run. I just thought it was a crappy design, but as Chris pointed out we just received the wrong parts. 

Waiting to see what airlift responds with.


----------



## kulka89 (Aug 1, 2011)

Yeah at first i thought oh well its a bad design but it just doesn't make sense. We need to get the right parts.


----------



## mKvI_nOoB (Jul 18, 2012)

bcg717 said:


> I received the wrong lines as well. I had to rotate the assembly so that the leader line would line up perfectly with the notches. As of now the line and strut are sitting metal to metal which is not going to be good in the long run. I just thought it was a crappy design, but as Chris pointed out we just received the wrong parts.
> 
> Waiting to see what airlift responds with.


 X2 

I can't fully thread my bodies all the way up to completely shorten it because of the line being in the way!

sent from your sister's room using Tapatalk 2


----------



## baconfenders (Dec 16, 2010)

I've received a response back from Airlift. 

I'll wait for them to chime in.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 1, 2012)

Have you guys tried contacting us directly to get this sorted out? Please contact our customer service department at (800) 248-0892 and they will be happy to send replacements out to you.


----------



## baconfenders (Dec 16, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Have you guys tried contacting us directly to get this sorted out? Please contact our customer service department at (800) 248-0892 and they will be happy to send replacements out to you.


 The folks I've talked to simply assumed this was the proper leader line and installed theirs (likely stripping out fittings in the process). This thread raises the awareness of the problem among folks who assumed (incorrectly) that they'd received the proper parts. 

I'm surprised this hadn't come up sooner, given that the affected lines were in kits purchased over 2 months ago based on who I've talked to. 

Props to Airlift for making it right though. I'd expect a few calls.


----------



## bcg717 (Nov 22, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Have you guys tried contacting us directly to get this sorted out? Please contact our customer service department at (800) 248-0892 and they will be happy to send replacements out to you.


 No I haven't, honestly just thought it was a goofy design. Thanks for chiming in on the thread, so far I've been very impressed with airlifts customer service. :thumbup:


----------



## mKvI_nOoB (Jul 18, 2012)

baconfenders said:


> The folks I've talked to simply assumed this was the proper leader line and installed theirs (likely stripping out fittings in the process). This thread raises the awareness of the problem among folks who assumed (incorrectly) that they'd received the proper parts.
> 
> I'm surprised this hadn't come up sooner, given that the affected lines were in kits purchased over 2 months ago based on who I've talked to.
> 
> Props to Airlift for making it right though. I'd expect a few calls.





bcg717 said:


> No I haven't, honestly just thought it was a goofy design. Thanks for chiming in on the thread, so far I've been very impressed with airlifts customer service. :thumbup:


 Exactly. I didn't really think anything of it until Chris brought it up and I seen the picture of the 2 different lines. Thanks for the notice! :thumbup:

sent from your sister's room using Tapatalk 2


----------



## baconfenders (Dec 16, 2010)

mKvI_nOoB said:


> Exactly. I didn't really think anything of it until Chris brought it up and I seen the picture of the 2 different lines. Thanks for the notice! :thumbup:
> 
> sent from your sister's room using Tapatalk 2


 Exactly. Furthermore this wasn't an isolated screw-up. At least five people have chimed in on Instagram stating they've received the wrong lines. Heck, even one of Airlift's vendors has publicly stated they've been aware of this issue for some time now and have swapped out the wrong lines for the correct ones on the kits that they've sold. 

I contacted them directly and Airlift made it right with me (although I've yet to receive a tracking number for the replacement parts).


----------



## notavr (Aug 28, 2012)

*FV-QR*

i received the incorrect ones also. ill give airlift a call at lunch time


----------



## baconfenders (Dec 16, 2010)

notavr said:


> i received the incorrect ones also. ill give airlift a call at lunch time


 I had a feeling you received an affected kit also, given you just got yours too. 

This is all :screwy:. 

I requested mine be over-nighted. My car's front suspension is all taken apart, as I didn't notice the wrong size leader lines before removing my old struts. Luckily I don't have to be back at work until Sat night.


----------



## Zackjoe15 (Jul 21, 2006)

I dont have the performance struts since I have a mk4 but from your pictures it almost looks like you need a 90 degree fitting to even make that work!!! :banghead: and then that would cause even more issues.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 1, 2012)

I have taken action here at Air Lift to notify our manufacturing and quality department (yes, we have an entire department dedicated to improving the quality of our products). They have contained the issue to prevent it from happening again. Unfortunately there are some of your that have received leader lines that might not work for you given the adjusted height of the lower mount. 

If you need replacements please call the number listed above and we would be happy to send you a new set free of charge with proof of purchase.


----------



## DroppinTheSasquatch (Oct 5, 2003)

Great thread, when I installed my 3/8th performance lines I was pretty annoyed at the lack of thought for the leader line where it hit the collar and figured it was just a bad design, good to know it wasn't intentional :thumbup: 

Edit: Just spoke with Mike and he is sending a set of the new lines out today for me :thumbup:


----------



## notavr (Aug 28, 2012)

baconfenders said:


> I had a feeling you received an affected kit also, given you just got yours too.
> 
> This is all :screwy:.
> 
> I requested mine be over-nighted. My car's front suspension is all taken apart, as I didn't notice the wrong size leader lines before removing my old struts. Luckily I don't have to be back at work until Sat night.


 thanks for the heads up on this, i was wondering why it was such a pain in the ass to install the lines 



[email protected] said:


> I have taken action here at Air Lift to notify our manufacturing and quality department (yes, we have an entire department dedicated to improving the quality of our products). They have contained the issue to prevent it from happening again. Unfortunately there are some of your that have received leader lines that might not work for you given the adjusted height of the lower mount.
> 
> If you need replacements please call the number listed above and we would be happy to send you a new set free of charge with proof of purchase.


 just spoke with cody and he said he'll get mine out today. :thumbup:


----------



## kulka89 (Aug 1, 2011)

Only useful thread on vortex. I mean one with issue being solved right away. I need to contact my vendor since i lost my proof of purchase.


----------



## mKvI_nOoB (Jul 18, 2012)

:thumbup::thumbup: I just spoke with Cody also. Gettin mine soon! Great n fast customer service! 

sent from your sister's room using Tapatalk 2


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

Mine are the same way. So how can I get a set of proper leader lines? 

 
Untitled by jmsti, on Flickr


----------



## mKvI_nOoB (Jul 18, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Have you guys tried contacting us directly to get this sorted out? Please contact our customer service department at (800) 248-0892 and they will be happy to send replacements out to you.





[email protected] said:


> I have taken action here at Air Lift to notify our manufacturing and quality department (yes, we have an entire department dedicated to improving the quality of our products). They have contained the issue to prevent it from happening again. Unfortunately there are some of your that have received leader lines that might not work for you given the adjusted height of the lower mount.
> 
> If you need replacements please call the number listed above and we would be happy to send you a new set free of charge with proof of purchase.





skatevolcom2006 said:


> Mine are the same way. So how can I get a set of proper leader lines?
> 
> 
> Untitled by jmsti, on Flickr


 Call this number

sent from your sister's room using Tapatalk 2


----------



## connoisseurr (Jan 18, 2008)

Glad I read through this thread and actually had a picture to reference. I would have never thought to have received incorrect leader lines.... 










I needed more height in the front when I air my front bags up close to maximum. I threaded the bodies enough so these leader lines could be easily installed without having the crimped collar rubbing on the locking collar of the strut bodies.

Will be calling airlift regarding these, ASAP!


----------



## baconfenders (Dec 16, 2010)

Who needs to drive their car anyway?


----------



## rgarjr (May 19, 2012)

sucks broh.


----------



## helloterence (May 15, 2010)

Would there be any repercussions of leaving the wrong leader line installed? The person that installed mine spun the collars off, installed the lines, and spun the collars back down as low as they would go so as there isn't any tension on the lines. I haven't had any noticeable issues thus far, and if it's not a huge deal, then I may just leave them as it is as I am comfortable with how my car sits. I may just call Air Lift and have them send the correct ones just to have them handy.


----------



## macleanshaun (Sep 19, 2008)

baconfenders said:


> Despite assurances the parts would be over-nighted to me, I just received word from ups that delivery is scheduled for 6/17.
> 
> Where is the famed customer service from airlift people talk about? So far, severely lacking. 1) systemic and inadequate substitution of parts without proper QA checks and 2) now a false promise to overnight the replacement parts, despite being told this would be the case on the phone earlier today.
> 
> ...


 Why not just install with the front collar spun higher until they get there, then swap them out and lower it when they do? It's only for a weekend.


----------



## baconfenders (Dec 16, 2010)

A special thanks to Corey for getting involved and making this right.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Kits ordered from Bag Riders will include the correct leader lines. We went ahead and swapped them over when we first found out about this issue. 

If you did happen to get a set of Parker (the bad kind) leader lines in your order from Bag Riders, please let us know so we can ship you the correct set! 

:beer:


----------



## helloterence (May 15, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Kits ordered from Bag Riders will include the correct leader lines. We went ahead and swapped them over when we first found out about this issue.
> 
> If you did happen to get a set of Parker (the bad kind) leader lines in your order from Bag Riders, please let us know so we can ship you the correct set!
> 
> :beer:


 I just emailed John. :laugh: (edit: and he just responded lol) How long ago did you guys first realize? My friend who installed mine informed me that I had this issue, but like I mentioned in my previous post, I am content with how my car sits and is not giving me any issues. I am going to just give Air Lift a call so I can have the correct ones on hand.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

helloterence said:


> I just emailed John. :laugh: (edit: and he just responded lol) How long ago did you guys first realize? My friend who installed mine informed me that I had this issue, but like I mentioned in my previous post, I am content with how my car sits and is not giving me any issues. I am going to just give Air Lift a call so I can have the correct ones on hand.


 Our shipping team switched the leader lines out last week on the Performance Series struts that we have on the shelves. That being said, it is possible that one or two sets could have slipped through with the incorrect leader lines by mistake. 

Feel free to email me directly about this issue. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

helloterence said:


> I just emailed John. :laugh: (edit: and he just responded lol) How long ago did you guys first realize? My friend who installed mine informed me that I had this issue, but like I mentioned in my previous post, I am content with how my car sits and is not giving me any issues. I am going to just give Air Lift a call so I can have the correct ones on hand.


 The leader line rubbing/interference issue was brought to our attention about two months ago during an install. We have notified AirLift twice regarding the improper leader lines and they assured us that it would be taken care of immediately. We have noticed that the 'wrong' leaders surface every once in a while and not all the time. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## baconfenders (Dec 16, 2010)

Received the proper leader lines for both of my kits.

Thx to Airlift for the over night shipment to get me on the road again.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

baconfenders said:


> Received the proper leader lines for both of my kits.
> 
> Thx to Airlift for the over night shipment to get me on the road again.


 Air Lift Customer Service :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## notavr (Aug 28, 2012)

*FV-QR*

hoping mine show up today.


----------



## rgarjr (May 19, 2012)

Airlift ftw


----------



## shankys_14 (May 26, 2011)

Called AirLift great customer support. Getting my new leader lines.


----------



## Vee-DubbVR6 (Jul 31, 2007)

good thread - thanks for the heads-up! I'll need to double check mine (still in the box) to make sure I have the correct ones prior to attempting the install. :thumbup:


----------



## drgfrag (Apr 26, 2013)

Hello, 

I just changed my rims and I wanted to enjoy the access to the dampers to lower the car. I have the same problem that everyone : the pipe.

I will contact airlift


----------

